# flourish excel



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I just gotta praise Flourish Excel for a job well-done on my BBA, even if it isn't officially sold as such. Been fighting this stuff for nigh on 3 yrs (have never had any problems with any other kind of algae). I returned from a 2 week Christmas vacation during which my gf was feeding my P's, to find the BBA had pretty much vanquished the tank. I was demoralized, but bought and started dosing the excel just slightly higher than the recommendation on the bottle, after reading a few posts about it. It worked like magic within a few days. BBA all but gone, the plants came back to life and "flourished" like never before, and all was right in the world again.

I'm quite a lightweight when it comes to plant knowledge (I've never measured water parameters for plants, and probably never will), but like to have some decent foliage for the P's water quality and aesthetics. Now with the BBA under control, I'm tempted to do a little additional planting and 'scaping. Despite only having a passing interest in plants, I do appreciate this forum and the contributers.....gives me good stuff to think about.

By the way, can anyone tell me what the floating plants are in my tank? They're the only thing in the tank that the BBA didn't grow on. The crypts held out for quite some time, but they eventually succumbed to the shaggy carpet until excel liberated them.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

nice stuff, i've been reading up on that . Can you care to go into detailed about you overdosing, how long did you do it for, and what size tank?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I use excel myself and I must say this stuff is quite impessive. I am getting really good growth out of my anibus which imo is amazing considering before I started using excel my anibus wernt doing squat. I use the flourish line of ferts and am having great sucess so far. Im still waiting for my pygmy chain sowrd to grow in better.


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

That's one pretty tank.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

HaN said:


> nice stuff, i've been reading up on that . Can you care to go into detailed about you overdosing, how long did you do it for, and what size tank?


I did the bottle recommended 5ml/10gallon initial dose (1 cap = 5ml), and then dosed at just under 2 caps daily for a 75 gallon tank (a cap and a half would have been the recommended dosage) for a couple weeks. I now have been doing the 1 1/2 caps on most days.

Also, I've heard it was expensive, but I bought a 500ml bottle at $6.50, and looks like it's going to last me about 6 weeks even with a little overdosing. Since I'm sold on the product, I bought a 2 liter jug for $20 (Big Al's), so I'm thinking that will last me about 6 months. Not too bad in my opinion.

I also use Flourish comprehensive.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Zip said:


> nice stuff, i've been reading up on that . Can you care to go into detailed about you overdosing, how long did you do it for, and what size tank?


I did the bottle recommended 5ml/10gallon initial dose (1 cap = 5ml), and then dosed at just under 2 caps daily for a 75 gallon tank (a cap and a half would have been the recommended dosage) for a couple weeks. I now have been doing the 1 1/2 caps on most days.

Also, I've heard it was expensive, but I bought a 500ml bottle at $6.50, and looks like it's going to last me about 6 weeks even with a little overdosing. Since I'm sold on the product, I bought a 2 liter jug for $20 (Big Al's), so I'm thinking that will last me about 6 months. Not too bad in my opinion.

I also use Flourish comprehensive.
[/quote]

Ya, Excell is great stuff, I often tell people about it, who have tanks nearing the 'danger' point of needing pressurized CO2.. -Glad you gave it a try!

Tank carvings look great!! -plants look great! I also don't test my tank, _unless there is a problem_.. I use CO2, and excell in my tank that does not have the pressurized CO2..

So there are problems that arise even when you are using the right stuff.. either some nutrient has bottomed out that is needed, or some nutrient is in great abundance..

That is when I use test kits. It's usually when nitrates and phosphates have bottomed out that there is a problem..

How much light u got over the tank? Glad it is doing so well, bro

oh ya, I can not tell what the plant on top is, so post another pic, one that we can see --thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, Excell is great stuff, I often tell people about it, who have tanks nearing the 'danger' point of needing pressurized CO2.. -Glad you gave it a try!...
> 
> ...oh ya, I can not tell what the plant on top is, so post another pic, one that we can see --thanks


I'm a big fan of Excel as well.

I second the request for another pic, but off the record I'd say it is either Water Sprite or Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria). I'd need a good look at the leaf attachment to the stem to distinguish between the two if it is one of those.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Tank carvings look great!! -plants look great! I also don't test my tank, _unless there is a problem_.. I use CO2, and excell in my tank that does not have the pressurized CO2..
> 
> So there are problems that arise even when you are using the right stuff.. either some nutrient has bottomed out that is needed, or some nutrient is in great abundance..
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm pretty fond of the cabinet/canopy myself. I went out on the internet looking for some cabinet building plans for the 75 gallon when I set it up. However, I came across this :

http://www.elegantabode.com/tu75gaaqst.html

...and realized that I wanted it, and could never construct anything comparable to it, so I swallowed hard and ponied up the $800. I rationalized it as being an investment in a nice piece of furniture, as opposed to being another toy for a hobby.









I didn't mean to imply that I didn't think test kits were of no use. I just meant that my commitment to aquatic plants stops short of testing water parameters (although I do it for my P's) and pressurized C02. I'm just happy if I have something green, halfway attractive, and alive in there w/out gobs of algae. Some day I may decide to develop this into a full-blown obsession, when I have more time.

My lighting is 2x55W CF ( I forget the spectrum) about 9-10 hrs per day, so pretty looow light....1.46W/gal

Below is a closeup of the plant. Thanks for any comments or suggestions!

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I do stick a few "root tabs + iron" (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals) under the crypts every several months. And incidentally, when I I checked my NH3, NO2, NO3, for my P's this morning, my NO3 was 7-ish.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Zip said:


> Tank carvings look great!! -plants look great! I also don't test my tank, _unless there is a problem_.. I use CO2, and excell in my tank that does not have the pressurized CO2..
> 
> So there are problems that arise even when you are using the right stuff.. either some nutrient has bottomed out that is needed, or some nutrient is in great abundance..
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm pretty fond of the cabinet/canopy myself. I went out on the internet looking for some cabinet building plans for the 75 gallon when I set it up. However, I came across this :

http://www.elegantabode.com/tu75gaaqst.html

...and realized that I wanted it, and could never construct anything comparable to it, so I swallowed hard and ponied up the $800. I rationalized it as being an investment in a nice piece of furniture, as opposed to being another toy for a hobby.









I didn't mean to imply that I didn't think test kits were of no use. I just meant that my commitment to aquatic plants stops short of testing water parameters (although I do it for my P's) and pressurized C02. I'm just happy if I have something green, halfway attractive, and alive in there w/out gobs of algae. Some day I may decide to develop this into a full-blown obsession, when I have more time.

My lighting is 2x55W CF ( I forget the spectrum) about 9-10 hrs per day, so pretty looow light....1.46W/gal

Below is a closeup of the plant. Thanks for any comments or suggestions!

Oh, and I forgot to mention that I do stick a few "root tabs + iron" (Aquarium Pharmaceuticals) under the crypts every several months. And incidentally, when I I checked my NH3, NO2, NO3, for my P's this morning, my NO3 was 7-ish.
[/quote]
wow, thanks for that link, great stand!! beautiful!

i dont test either, really, unless there is a problem lol You don't need CO2 with that light. most likely not. that is excellent light for non CO2, low maintenance tank!

looks great


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Zip said:


> Below is a closeup of the plant. Thanks for any comments or suggestions!


Leaves are alternate, so it must be Watersprite. It is actually a fern. Great versatile, fast growing plant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

oh yeah, I forgot to say what plant that is lol

I agree.. watersprite most likely


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks guys, I didn't know what it was, but as fast as it grew, I figured it just had to be good for helping with water quality


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Zip said:


> thanks guys, I didn't know what it was, but as fast as it grew, I figured it just had to be good for helping with water quality


absolutely. it also helps nutrients from building up too much.. that helps to outcompete algea. there is a balance needed tho


----------

